# Crissic making a return



## Mayers (Mar 29, 2016)

Just found this in my email today.



> *Experience the exciting relaunch and revamp of Crissic! (Backed by QuadraNet, Inc.) – Introducing limited-time LAUNCH SPECIALS on Virtual Dedicated Servers!*
> 
> We’re pleased to announce that as of late 2015, we have acquired Crissic Solutions. Prior to this acquisition, this brand was chiefly focused on what would be considered “budget” KVM and OpenVZ-based virtual private servers. With the relaunch of Crissic, we’re excited that we have now shifted this brand’s emphasis on providing premium virtual dedicated servers (VDS) backed by the seasoned parent company QuadraNet, Inc.
> 
> ...


----------



## RLT (Mar 29, 2016)

Seasoned? As in salt and vinegar?


----------



## drmike (Mar 29, 2016)

Crissic did what it did really well.  It had a following because things worked, the staff worked hard, and the prices were low (and yes they were sustainable  / profitable).  That day is gone.  


You can't sell 1GB KVM for $30 a month.  Won't happen and wouldn't 5 years ago.  It isn't premium even if you tried to lie better.  Maybe managed if panel included and actual humans behind it.


The industry and world moved on.  Prices collapsed on dedis, tons of superior competitors with actual staff that is responsive, that is trained, etc.  So these offers look like a parody of 2005.


Nothing to see here. Shame.


----------



## willie (Mar 29, 2016)

Wow, I just looked at prgmr.com pricing and they've dropped a ton, so they are competitive with DO/Vultr now (though monthly billing).  Pretty cool.  They were much higher til fairly recently.  The new Crissic offer could in principle be an IP laundering scheme, but if they claim to be selling a lot more of them than they really are, will they report the inflated revenue to the IRS and pay tax on it?


----------



## drmike (Mar 29, 2016)

willie said:


> Wow, I just looked at prgmr.com pricing and they've dropped a ton, so they are competitive with DO/Vultr now (though monthly billing).  Pretty cool.  They were much higher til fairly recently.  The new Crissic offer could in principle be an IP laundering scheme, but if they claim to be selling a lot more of them than they really are, will they report the inflated revenue to the IRS and pay tax on it?



Nice find there (prgmr.com) with Xen folks who actually know what they doing.


----------



## willie (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah I'm tempted to buy a prgmr vps just as a thumbs up, but I don't have any use for it and prgmr is a small enough shop that Luke would probably notice and wonder what went wrong if I cancelled a few months later.


On the disappointing side, he seems to have stopped offering dedi and colo hosting, oh well.


----------



## drmike (Mar 31, 2016)

Someone sent me the Crissic sister brand just now:


http://www.yuppiehost.com


----------



## Jive (Mar 31, 2016)

drmike said:


> Someone sent me the Crissic sister brand just now:
> 
> 
> http://www.yuppiehost.com



This is definitely a write-off for some drug/people smuggling ring right? Reminds me of the fakery from Weeds but less appealing.
"We don't offer telephone support to our clients. ...That's support in our book!"


http://www.lentl.net/ - just in case there are any vegans around these parts.


----------



## YourLastHost (Mar 31, 2016)

@drmike This YuppieHost must be a joke


----------



## drmike (Apr 1, 2016)

YourLastHost said:


> @drmike This YuppieHost must be a joke



Indeed it is just like lentl.net.


If we fix their pricing, the rest of their story is the same as 90% of the companies in the industry though.


----------



## RNuser36680 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wow



Spoiler


----------

